# Local Dealers: Set-Up and Delivery Fee??



## TIMATRAW (Feb 13, 2014)

Second time poster and first time snowblower owner.
I just purchased a Platinum 24 SHO from a local Ariens dealer located about 5 miles away. They charged me two fees: a "Service & Set-Up Service" and a "Delivery Service". Is this normal? I'm reading here that people buying from local dealers are not being charged for set-up and delivery. 
Thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I purchased my snowblower from a dealer. I was not charged for set-up or delivery. I live about 25 miles from the dealer and he would have delivered it for free. I have a trailer and decided to pick it up myself. I shopped around a ton before I purchased, none of the dealers were going to charge me for either. The only strange thing that happened while I was looking, I was close to buying an Ariens Deluxe 24 and the full line Ariens dealer did not have it in stock and wanted to charge me a fee, like $100 to special order it. If I went that route I would have bought it on-line from Home Depot for $999.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

A delivery fee, and can see that.

Set up??? No way in he11. I have purchased (3) new ariens blowers on the last 5 years and never been charged that. 

Think I would put a call or email into the mother ship (Ariens corp)


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim, where you at?

If in Sioux Falls SD I could see that. Sounds like there is a jack hole dealer there doing things his way.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tim, I bought a JD lawn tractor new in 2003 from a dealer that was literally 2.1 miles from me. I said I'd take it and went to the counter to pay with a credit card. Big problem as they wanted to charge me 5% extra to use a card. Said no problem I'll go home and get the checkbook. They asked where I lived and then said not a problem we'll bring it by later and you can just give the delivery guy a check, "you just live up the hill, no biggy." Guy came when the wife was home dropped it off and showed her how to run it. Thought everything was fine. Next couple days I looked at the receipt and they charged me $50 for delivery and "setup." It was on their lawn "setup" and had a breath of gas in it when delivered. Called them and their response was, "nothings free." Called and emailed JD direct and got a call from a regional guy who asked if I'd fill out an official complaint form as they were having far too many calls on this dealer. I did and 2 months later there was a crew at the dealer removing their JD signage It's a motorcycle shop now and still has horrible reviews. My dad deals with a JD dealer that is 22 miles away.
Pickup and drop off are free and they wash his tractor every time it's returned. Long story, I agree dealer purchase and service is the way to go, but not all dealers are created equal


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

special order is the norm. the 100.00 is for them in case you bail on it and they become stuck with something they don't want or need. most dealers have a free radius of delivery. if outside of that then they can charge you. most dealers do not charge a set-up fee, but then are some BOZO'S out there looking to make a extra buck or two.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> special order is the norm. the 100.00 is for them in case you bail on it and they become stuck with something they don't want or need. most dealers have a free radius of delivery. if outside of that then they can charge you. most dealers do not charge a set-up fee, but then are some BOZO'S out there looking to make a extra buck or two.


I would have paid in full at the time of order, they wanted to charge me $100 over list price because they said they needed a certain $ amount to order from Ariens or Ariens would charge them more. Maybe they were legit but for $100 I would have ordered it online and saved the $$$.


----------



## bikerdeano (Nov 24, 2014)

I went to two dealers in Edmonton.

One charged 40 bucks and the other zero. I dealt with the one that charged zero... and he was also 200 bucks cheaper, for the Deluxe 24

What a crook, he wouldn't match the lower price and remove the 40 dollar fee.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Most dealers I have been to, want freight and pdi.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Timatraw 

Sounds like you were taken for a little profit margin increase to the dealer. I guess the thing to do is shop around if you can for service and price as not all dealers charge equally.


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

Just got my 28+ deluxe from my local dealer. Free setup and delivery. Also first preventive maintenance is on them. Don't know if I will use them for it as I like to do PM but it is nice to know I have it available. They also provide free pickup and delivery for service after the sale. 

I realize there is no such thing as a free lunch but they realize that I have other options to buy the product.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I've never paid for setup or delivery in my life on anything I can think of except my car which is was non-negotiable at any dealer you go to. I can see having a max radius for the free delivery. You need to re-negotiate!


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My local Honda/Ariens dealer does not charge for setup or delivery. (I did purchase it in September and agreed to take delivery whenever the truck got out my way.) 

It's a competitive marketplace and they know it. Besides, because they treated me right I'll go back there for parts and they'll easily make up for any loss they might have taken on delivery.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

What about freight ?


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

Kenny
I'm my view I would not pay for freight either. Keep working the dealers for free delivery and freight.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

LaskoFan said:


> Kenny
> I'm my view I would not pay for freight either. Keep working the dealers for free delivery and freight.



I'll try that when I go pick up my yammy next week. 

I'll be like. " no freight or pdi.... Also toss in a drift cutter!" 

I'll let you know how I make out!!!


----------

